# new indoor dirt nitro/electric track near Flint MI



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

:thumbsuppening soon a new indoor 20,000 sq. ft. facility located in Grand Blanc, MI both nitro and electric will be welcomed.... soon to be also plans to make a indoor rock crawling course....for more info check out the new track in grand blanc in the rc offroad section on hobbytalk....:wave:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

nitro and indoor sounds good but dont thing it a good thing. hope there the place has good air flow


----------

